# Finished Sampler quilt top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Just finished the quilt top for my sampler quilt class. What fun this class was! This quilt will be a gift to my hub for buying me my new machine.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

That is fabulous! I love it!

Is that from a sampler book? O did you choose the squares you wanted to make?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

The teacher of the class has written books and we used a book she had written back in the 70's! It included the templates for 12 blocks, I think. She expanded on it and gave us a total of 45 different blocks to work on. The book is called Quick and Easy Patchwork on the Sewing Machine. It's out of publication now, tho I'm sure you could get a copy.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I am in awe of anyone who can make a quilt! I aspire to have such skill someday. Absolutely beautiful job


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks! I will look for it!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

What a gorgeous, big quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful! I LOVE the colors! That's a very smart idea, make your hubby a quilt when he buys you a new machine. Hmmmm....


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow beautiful.....


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

It turned out beautifully. Have fun quilting it.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

That is just beautiful! I am so impressed.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

That is a beautiful quilt. I love the colors. You did a great job on it. 
Your husband must be very proud of you.


Countryheart


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's very nice. I'm sure that your hubby will enjoy it.

Angie


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous! I'm very jealous. I've just started quilting, and don't know if I could do all that. May be someday...


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Beautiful job! Especially the Log Cabin. That's my fav pattern!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Love it! It's gorgeous.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am really excited about this quilt (don't we say that about almost every quilt we make? I told the names of the blocks to my hub and told him what each represented in our relationship...Road to California..we lived in Cal, etc..
DKR..we had a LOT of beginners in this class..that's what sampler quilts are for! You DEFINITELY could do this with the right teacher or a book that had good directions!! Shoot for the stars, hon..you can DO it!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love it! Very nice


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful. Love the colors. Makes me want to make a quilt now.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

If you google quilt sampler or block of the month you get lotsa stuff like this
http://www.poly-fil.com/blockofthemonth.asp

Diana


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! Great quilt! I guess I am about 4 quilts behind for DH by now....don't tell him, I don't think I will ever get caught up.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Very pretty quilt and a great job. Doesn't it feel good when you can stand back and look at all the work you did.


----------

